# Slow planning of watercooling -550d



## Nordic (Nov 2, 2012)

Since I have decided I will eventually  be watercooling my components I am trying to plan the loop layout. I will be picking up parts as I find them for prices I like. I am a water cooling noob so bear with me. I would rather not mod my case. Budget options are preferable but I will be getting parts over time so better products might be doable. I am afraid I might have bigger eyes than I have wallet. Ascetics are not important to me. I always prefer quieter computing but I no longer sleep in the same room as my computer and am willing to have it be a little louder.

This is what I have envisioned so far.






Rads for the top back (cpu rad):
120mm heatercore rad - Got for $5 from danger dens closing sale. Thinking about putting it in the top back to cool the cpu:
Maybe put a 120x45mm to a 120x60mm in the top back instead.

For the bottom front (gpu rad):
I was thinking a 120mm x 60mm rad like the alphacool ut60 or xspc rx120 in push pull. Maybe even an alphacool monsta 120x80mm rad in push pull.
I will be putting my lone hdd in a 5.25 bay along with my fan controller.

The gpu block will probably be universal, maybe a swiftech mcw82.

That pump, whatever pump I end up using, I was thinking I could velcro where it is in the picture. I don't know how much pump I need but after reading a few things I am guessing 500lph-750lph.

I was thinking some yateloon mediums/highs for fans. I did just buy two 120x38mm panaflo fans for $10 each and they will definitely be used.

This a bunch of rambling noob thoughts on watercooling. Guide me wise watercoolers of TPU!!


----------



## erocker (Nov 2, 2012)

Looks fine, though why not go with something like this: http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...oduct_info&cPath=59_318_665&products_id=33423 for the resevoir. You can mount a MCP355 right up to it, it will save space and one less step in the loop.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 2, 2012)

erocker said:


> Looks fine, though why not go with something like this: http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...oduct_info&cPath=59_318_665&products_id=33423 for the resevoir. You can mount a MCP355 right up to it, it will save space and one less step in the loop.



Thanks. Glad I did not make some glaring noob error. That res would be great and I did look at that specific one. I did get a super cheap res from danger den though so will use that.


----------



## cdawall (Nov 3, 2012)

I would look at one of these pumps.

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=155400

Flow will be plenty for your loop and if your worried buy two they will still be cheaper than a 355 or 35x.

As for the rest looks good but can you by chance fit a single 120x2 rad? It's almost not worth it to do dual 120s.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 3, 2012)

cdawall said:


> I would look at one of these pumps.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=155400
> 
> ...



I could technically fit a 120x2 in the top. I only have 45mm of space there total. I could go 20mm rad + 25mm fans or 25mm rad and 20mm fans. In the front I could fit a 120x2 with modding that I would rather avoid. It could only be push or pull not both.

The 120x80mm monsta rad I am eyeing is more than 300watts of cooling dissipation, especially with good fans. I could probably cool my  The 60mm thick and 45mm thick can do 300 watts which is enough. This is a German review that includes all three of the alphacool rads, among many others, I am looking at with a 300watt test bed. It convinced me that I probably can do a watercooling system in this case.

Thanks for the link on those pumps. 420L/h might be enough. I honestly have no idea. If you say so then I will believe you. The only similar setup I found had a 750L/h pump so I was looking around there.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 4, 2012)

I am definitely getting a pump from bmaverick. Do you guys think a pump top would beneifit me much. It seems like it would grant another gallon per minute.

Here is a graph.


----------



## Delta6326 (Nov 4, 2012)

Dunno if you have picked out a CPU block, but here is a good review to read.
http://hardforum.com/showpost.php?p=1038985356&postcount=10

EDIT: here is the actual thread so you can go through pic and stuff.

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?p=1038985356#post1038985356

Here's a Rad review from TPU here and another block Review

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=157540

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=153781


----------



## drdeathx (Nov 4, 2012)

james888 said:


> I am definitely getting a pump from bmaverick. Do you guys think a pump top would beneifit me much. It seems like it would grant another gallon per minute.
> 
> Here is a graph.
> http://martinsliquidlab.files.wordp...om/2011/03/ddc-1-comparisonpq.png?w=614&h=547



There will be no temperature difference. Apogee HD is one of the better waterblocks. Aesthetically looks great  too.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 4, 2012)

Delta6326 said:


> Dunno if you have picked out a CPU block, but here is a good review to read.
> http://hardforum.com/showpost.php?p=1038985356&postcount=10



I did pick up a dd mc-tdx for $25. By what reviews and what not I have read, it compares similarly to the xspc rasa. Not the best block but it was a good price.



drdeathx said:


> There will be no temperature difference. Apogee HD is one of the better waterblocks. Aesthetically looks great  too.



Not getting one then. Thanks.



I am about $150 into a watercooling setup and all I think I need now is rads. Most of what I got is pretty ramshackled parts but I guess we will see how well they go together.

One thing I am unsure of is the 69x0 full cover block I got from danger den. I don't know why I did. I am using a 6950 right now while my 7970 is RMA'd and that might be why. I plan to use a 7970 again, if and when sapphire sends me a new 7970. My 6950 is a non reference TW3 and I doubt it would work with the dd block. I will probably just sell it.


----------



## drdeathx (Nov 4, 2012)

All you need is one trip 120mm rad.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 4, 2012)

I can not fit one without heavy modding or externally. I would rather not mod my case or have an external rad right now.

This is how I am generally thinking I will make the layout.





I am thinking I will use the $5 120mm heater core (as in car rad) I got from dd behind the cpu at first. If I am not satisfied with it I might switch to a thicker 120x45mm thick rad or a 60mm thick rad there instead. I could technically fit a 120x2 in the top. I only have 45mm of space there total. I could go 20mm rad + 25mm fans or 25mm rad and 20mm fans. I think the extra thick 120mm rads would be better in my situation. In the front I could fit a 120x2 with modding that I would rather avoid. It could only be push or pull not both. I am eyeing an 120x80mm monsta rad I am eyeing is more than 300watts of cooling dissipation, especially with good fans. This is the only real review of it I can find, it uses a 300 watt test bed. I am thinking I could pair the two Panaflow 120x38mm fans I got for $10 each with it in the bottom front of my case. Those fans plus that rad _should _make really excel at cooling.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 4, 2012)

Oh shit, you weren't kidding when you said my thread made you want to go water haha!

I definitely would get 240 rads not just 120s.

That 7970 will saturate even the thickest 120 rad pretty quick.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 4, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Oh shit, you weren't kidding when you said my thread made you want to go water haha!
> 
> I definitely would get 240 rads not just 120s.
> 
> That 7970 will saturate even the thickest 120 rad pretty quick.



Yep!

I don't feel like modding the front of my case and I only have 45mm in the top. I don't see 240 as much of an option.

You sure. The monta rad is 80mm thick. Thats pretty thick. The reveiws I have read show it to easily cool 300 watts. The 7970 is 250watts. That leaves a little room for overclocking. I could be wrong. Watercooling noob here.

This is a review of the 240mm monsta:


> keeps my i5 3570k oc to 4.6 and my 7950 oc at 1 GHz under 30 at idle and under 55 under load. have 2 Koolance Black 120mm x 38mm fans running at 40% to 60%



I guess I could mount externally on the top. I could even do the dual 120 monsta. I don't know why but I think these 80mm thick rads are awesome. I don't really want to mount externally though. I think I might just get the 80mm monsta for now and see how I do with this heater core. Probably wont be enough. I can always then add another rad up top externally.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 4, 2012)

Dude you don't need anything THAT fat lol. Look at XSPC RX series or something.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 4, 2012)

A user review of the 120mm monsta:


> The NexXxos Monsta 120 radiator is massive at 86mm thick, (actual radiator bar/fin thickness is 80mm), but made almost completely out of copper materials Alphacool has really created something spectacular and way ahead of the pack.
> 
> I've had the priviledge to use this radiator in a recent SFF build and it's been a great performer when paired with Corsair SP120 fans.
> 
> ...


----------



## drdeathx (Nov 4, 2012)

Ahhh modding isn't that bad


----------



## drdeathx (Nov 4, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Dude you don't need anything THAT fat lol. Look at XSPC RX series or something.



Those rads do a great job and are the best bang for the buck (XSPC RX series).


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 4, 2012)

drdeathx said:


> Ahhh modding isn't that bad



I had to do a little bit of modding my case when doing my GPU loop. Its fun! Dremel and sparks flying everywhere!


----------



## Nordic (Nov 4, 2012)

drdeathx said:


> Ahhh modding isn't that bad


I have modded before. It was a little matx case that I gave better airflow. I just don't want to mod this case.



drdeathx said:


> Those rads do a great job and are the best bang for the buck (XSPC RX series).


Alphacools ut60 performs the same or better than the xspc RX series by all I have read. The ut60 has higher FPI (by 1.6) and is cheaper. The 80mm monsta rad peforms a good bit better. Peformance/$ I would go with the ut60. Peformance/space I would go with the monsta. For my case, I am space limited. More so than mxphenom is because of my MB. I am open to ideas. This thread is titled with the words slow and planning.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 4, 2012)

james888 said:


> I have modded before. It was a little matx case that I gave better airflow. I just don't want to mod this case.
> 
> 
> Alphacools ut60 performs the same or better than the xspc RX series by all I have read. The ut60 has higher FPI (by 1.6) and is cheaper. The 80mm monsta rad peforms a good bit better. Peformance/$ I would go with the ut60. Peformance/space I would go with the monsta. For my case, I am space limited. More so than mxphenom is because of my MB. I am open to ideas. This thread is titled with the words slow and planning.



yeah, those UT60 rads are pretty sweet. I think they are slightly denser then the XSPC RX series, as they perform on a similar level as the Black Ice rads at 1200rpm fan speeds and higher

I might get one of the 240s soon to replace this weak Black Ice X-Flow rad.

Oh yeah,

Buying one of these in a few weeks!

http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata..._info&cPath=59_457_667_1075&products_id=32769

Should have listened to MtAlex when he said a fatter rad would be better because itll be quieter as its not as dense. This black ice rad is pretty loud, I can hear the air rushing threw it and shit.


----------



## HammerON (Nov 5, 2012)

Delta6326 said:


> Dunno if you have picked out a CPU block, but here is a good review to read.
> http://hardforum.com/showpost.php?p=1038985356&postcount=10
> 
> EDIT: here is the actual thread so you can go through pic and stuff.
> ...



More recent rad review:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2735346#post2735346


----------



## Nordic (Nov 5, 2012)

HammerON said:


> More recent rad review:
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2735346#post2735346



Thanks. Like triple thanks. A review with the monsta I have not read. It also happens to have most of the rad series's I am looking at right now also. It is missing the black ice gtx though. Monsta took the lead at all but 600-800rpm as should be expected.

At 800rpm





At 1500rpm









So now some questions. Partially in regards to the graph above.

In the review hammeron posted there were two koolance rads. A 20 fpi one and a 30 fpi one both 30mm thick. They were both some of the worst rads in the review. The fans were these from phobya and only went to 1500rpm. I know higher fpi needs more static pressure. If the tests were done with GT 1850's, do you think the koolance rads would of done a lot better?

Do you think a 120x45mm with 20fpi would work better than an 120x80mm with 10fpi. This may not be a good way to determine which is better but 120*54*20=129600 while 120*80*9.6=92160. Would the black ice actually be better? The koolance 30fpi rad comes out to 108000. It performed worse than the monsta. Thoughts? How much louder would double the FPI be?

There have been concerns that the 80mm monsta would not be enough for a 7970. The antec 620 can keep a 7970 + OC below 60c, and can keep the even hotter gtx480 + OC at 65c. By that alone I would assume that the monsta would be more than enough being twice as thick as an antec 620. Anyone disagree?

I did get a really cheap heatercore rad (as in car rad) from danger den that I plan on using to cool my cpu at first. This is the dd page. I have read that car heater cores are much better than anything in the pc realm. How well do you think this will do? If it is not enough I am thinking I will upgrade it to a 120x30mm 20 fpi black ice rad with push pull fans. Not sure which fans yet. I am thinking I will get a second aerocool shark and use them in push pull. I might even get two GT 1850's and use them instead. I also have 1 cougar vortex fan.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 5, 2012)

james888 said:


> Thanks. Like triple thanks. A review with the monsta I have not read. It also happens to have most of the rad series's I am looking at right now also. It is missing the black ice gtx though. Monsta took the lead at all but 600-800rpm as should be expected.
> 
> At 800rpm
> http://www.abload.de/img/800gtf7t.png
> ...



It really depends on how cool you want your stuff to run. Erocker has a 7970 and with a triple (360) rad it gets to 39c(and its only the GPU going to that rad). With a single 120x80 rad like the monsta, it won't run anywhere near that cool. I do really recommend the Corsair SP series of fans though.


----------



## cdawall (Nov 5, 2012)

The black ice GT stealth will perform very very similar to the Koolance 30FPI model. Those phobya fans are not good water cooling fans as far as I am concerned. 

Even the low end Sickleflow Coolermaster fan I had originally picked for my HTPC has almost double the static pressure.

A pair of these with the fan running PWM will turn that graph around with the high FPI fans outperforming everything.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 5, 2012)

Wow that monsta rad is pretty damn good though, but like ive said before, I wouldn't want a rad that huge haha.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 5, 2012)

cdawall said:


> The black ice GT stealth will perform very very similar to the Koolance 30FPI model. Those phobya fans are not good water cooling fans as far as I am concerned.
> 
> Even the low end Sickleflow Coolermaster fan I had originally picked for my HTPC has almost double the static pressure.
> 
> A pair of these with the fan running PWM will turn that graph around with the high FPI fans outperforming everything.


Thanks. You confirmed my suspicions. Oh wow 3000rpm GT's! I think the highest GT I would go for is a 1850. I suspect your response will be that I can turn down the fans to 1850rpm...


MxPhenom 216 said:


> Wow that monsta rad is pretty damn good though, but like ive said before, I wouldn't want a rad that huge haha.


I hate to say I told you so. I would rather let you imagine me saying it. I got 165 mm of space in the bottom front of my case. Enough for the monsta rad and 38mm thick fans in push pull. I just say why not.


----------



## cdawall (Nov 5, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Wow that monsta rad is pretty damn good though, but like ive said before, I wouldn't want a rad that huge haha.



Oh they are great at low CFM don't get me wrong, but as a user who cares next to none for that one I will say a good set of reasonably high CFM, high static pressure fans will cure the entire high FPI issue. Which is why I specifically got a set of hwlabs rads for my HTPC build.

As I posted in your thread







With just those rads I am sitting around 30C idle 42C load on the CPU (after I reseated with good paste ) and 50C load on the GPU at 800/1600 with the 1088mv the fan installed however is rated to 80.66kpa (8.2mmH2O) vs the ~3mmH2O of corsair SP fans.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 5, 2012)

What gpu and cpu? What fan do you have on that rad? How does the does the sytem run? That 3000rpm GT has got to be loud, especially when going through such a dense rad.


----------



## cdawall (Nov 5, 2012)

james888 said:


> What gpu and cpu? What fan do you have on that rad? How does the does the sytem run.



Sorry updated here and there while you must have been typing

Xeon X3440@3ghz with HT on with a GTX 470. With smart fan enabled it is silent at idle keeping temps around 35C CPU (30C full on) load stays around the same for both. So I leave smart fan enabled.

It is a scythe ultra kaze 3K 3 pin fan.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 5, 2012)

cdawall said:


> Sorry updated here and there while you must have been typing
> 
> Xeon X3440@3ghz with HT on with a GTX 470. With smart fan enabled it is silent at idle keeping temps around 35C CPU (30C full on) load stays around the same for both. So I leave smart fan enabled.
> 
> It is a scythe ultra kaze 3K 3 pin fan.



Those are some nice temps for what I am guessing to be to be about 400 watts of heat. I don't think I want a fan that loud...
Scythe Ultra Kaze 3000 - YouTube


----------



## cdawall (Nov 5, 2012)

james888 said:


> Those are some nice temps for what I am guessing to be to be about 400 watts of heat. I don't think I want a fan that loud...



Can't hear it at idle and using smart fan it doesn't normally break 2K RPM which is pretty quiet still just a calming whoosh.

Edit oh and that scythe is nothing










Those are on my H70 right now.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 5, 2012)

Just wow. That fan is loud. You must be near deaf. Cpu temps must be nice though.

That heatercore I bought from dd for $5 I beleive is a Chevrolet Chevette heatercore. Very dense fins I believe and 50mm thick. Since it is so thick maybe I should use that in the bottom right with those panaflows. Get some fan shrouds for it too.


----------



## cdawall (Nov 5, 2012)

james888 said:


> Just wow. That fan is loud. You must be near deaf. Cpu temps must be nice though.
> 
> That heatercore I bought from dd for $5 I beleive is a Chevrolet Chevette heatercore. Very dense fins I believe and 50mm thick. Since it is so thick maybe I should use that in the bottom right with those panaflows. Get some fan shrouds for it too.



Yea for the most part they run at 5v which is plenty to keep my phenom II@3.9ghz or so on the H70.

The fan shrouds make a huge difference 40% or so...

http://www.overclockers.com/water-cooling-upgrades-heater-core-and-fan-shroud/

I have actually been helping an ex-member on here build watercooling using bits and bobs off of DD's shutdown.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 5, 2012)

cdawall said:


> Yea for the most part they run at 5v which is plenty to keep my phenom II@3.9ghz or so on the H70.
> 
> The fan shrouds make a huge difference 40% or so...
> 
> ...



Yeah shrouds are pretty sweet. I remember people using them all the time on the Thermal Right (TRUE) coolers. Gets rid of the dead spot from the fan hub on big 120x38mm fans.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 5, 2012)

james888 said:


> Thanks. You confirmed my suspicions. Oh wow 3000rpm GT's! I think the highest GT I would go for is a 1850. I suspect your response will be that I can turn down the fans to 1850rpm...
> 
> I hate to say I told you so. I would rather let you imagine me saying it. I got 165 mm of space in the bottom front of my case. Enough for the monsta rad and 38mm thick fans in push pull. I just say why not.



Well I mean i knew the monsta rad was good, just not that good. I still don't think your going to get as low as temps on your 7970 as you could with a 240 or 360 rad. You could just mount a UT60 240 or 360 rad on the outside of your case on the back. Youd get quite a bit better temperatures that way.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 5, 2012)

40% makes sense. Since you are getting air through the fins where the impeller is. The impeller looks like roughly 40% of the fan.

Half of my future loop is from dd's shutdown too.

I don't think I can plan further until I get what I have ordered so far in the mail this week. Then I can assess what I need. I have all the invoices but having the stuff in hand is helpful.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 5, 2012)

james888 said:


> 40% makes sense. Since you are getting air through the fins where the impeller is. The impeller looks like roughly 40% of the fan.
> 
> Half of my future loop is from dd's shutdown too.
> 
> I don't think I can plan further until I get what I have ordered so far in the mail this week. Then I can assess what I need. I have all the invoices but having the stuff in hand is helpful.



You shoudl really just mount the GPU rad outside your case if you dont want to mod for biggter then a 120 rad. So much more worth it. Temps will be a lot better.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 5, 2012)

External is an option I am considering.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 5, 2012)

james888 said:


> External is an option I am considering.



Keep it far high in your options list.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 5, 2012)

An antec 620 can keep a 7970 at 60c. That monsta or even this heatercore are way way better than that. I think it would get pretty good temps.

If I go external, why not just get phobya 1080 rad and put some really quiet fans on it.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 5, 2012)

james888 said:


> An antec 620 can keep a 7970 at 60c. That monsta or even this heatercore are way way better than that. I think it would get pretty good temps.
> 
> If I go external, why not just get phobya 1080 rad and put some really quiet fans on it.



Might as well just stick that thing in your car lol!

And yea hthe monsta will do better, but not down to 40c better. Where you could be at with a 240 or 360 rad. if you got just a single 360 rad you could run the CPU and GPU off the same rad. Which is actually what Id do if I were you. Less restriction then having 2 rads too.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 5, 2012)

> I have this cooling an i7-950 @ 4.4GHz 1.35V, and a GTX 580 @ 975. Neither go above 50°C while gaming, or 60°C (for the CPU) while running Prime95 or IBT. I''m using an MCP-655 (though I think another pump might help if you were adding more block to your loop) and the whole thing is being cooled by three 400RPM fans. Without the fans, the temps were 60/68 CPU/GPU, so even a tiny bit of airflow helps a ridiculous amount. If you''re looking for silent power, look no further.


That thing can really pull out the heat. Lots of professional reviews of it too. If I go external, I am going with the phobya


----------



## cdawall (Nov 5, 2012)

Here is the old ass thread that Aaron (freaksavior) and I did way back in the day

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=893201

His ended up with dual 240mm heatercores.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 6, 2012)

I asked xyexz about his experiences with the monsta were. He seems pretty happy with it.



			
				xyexz said:
			
		

> Well personally I don't listen to peoples opinions as much as peoples experiences
> 
> Personally I have the gtx 670 oc'd plus a Core i7 2700k OC'd to 4.6GHz on the single 80mm rad and temps are perfect and everything is near silent.
> 
> ...



His review of it is


			
				xyexz said:
			
		

> The NexXxos Monsta 120 radiator is massive at 86mm thick, (actual radiator bar/fin thickness is 80mm), but made almost completely out of copper materials Alphacool has really created something spectacular and way ahead of the pack.
> 
> I've had the priviledge to use this radiator in a recent SFF build and it's been a great performer when paired with Corsair SP120 fans.
> 
> ...



So basically he confirms that my original plans seem good. I am going to get the 80mm thick monsta, and use the dd heatercore rad behing the cpu. Should be enough for my needs. If I don't get 45c temps I think I will be fine.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 6, 2012)

Dude if your cooling your CPU too, just get a single 360 rad and be done with it. Better temps and less restriction then having 2 baby rads.


----------



## HammerON (Nov 6, 2012)

^^^Agree


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 7, 2012)

HammerON said:


> ^^^Agree



I mean really,

Get a single 360 rad and a rad box, mount that shit to the back of the case on the outside and go res/pump > 360 rad > CPU block > GPU block > back to res/pump.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 7, 2012)

james888 said:


> If I go external, why not just get phobya 1080 rad and put some really quiet fans on it.



I just saw this and thought it was awesome, throw some quiet GT's on it and love it.  That's pretty baller imo


----------



## Nordic (Nov 7, 2012)

I havn't bought it yet but I think I am set on that monsta. I don't want to go external. I also think I might use the monsta in another build later on, and switch it out of this one depending on performance etc. Might as well get it now.



manofthem said:


> I just saw this and thought it was awesome, throw some quiet GT's on it and love it.  That's pretty baller imo


If you think that is cool I remember reading this awesome build log with one. This guy made a pc/desk thing. He put that 1080rad underneath is foundation with all I think yateloons, maybe GT's. Not only could that rad keep most systems super cool, the area below is foundation remained at a constant 40c year round.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 7, 2012)

james888 said:


> I havn't bought it yet but I think I am set on that monsta. I don't want to go external. I also think I might use the monsta in another build later on, and switch it out of this one depending on performance etc. Might as well get it now.



I didn't want to either and get a 360 rad, but now I think it wouldn't be too bad. But do what you want. Just saying it might be a cluster fack with 2 little rads in there, rather then just one big one. Youll have a cleaner loop, and less restriction.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 7, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> I didn't want to either and get a 360 rad, but now I think it wouldn't be too bad. But do what you want. Just saying it might be a cluster fack with 2 little rads in there, rather then just one big one. Youll have a cleaner loop, and less restriction.



I hear you. It would be a cleaner easier loop. The 360 rad is not the problem. I just don't want anything external. I think I will be moving around a lot pretty soon and it just seems like a hassle to move. I am thinking about even getting a matx board, matx case, and a cooler gpu than a 7970. Maybe a system like this for a matter of convenience in moving it. It runs at about 50c overclocked.






Or something like cdawall's htpc pic above. Really just something smaller. I find it funny that mxphenom watercools his rig and wants to go to a bigger case. I begin to watercool mine and I feel like going smaller.

Then again I might change my mind 100 times.

Or this. I like this a lot.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 17, 2012)

It had been foretold...


james888 said:


> Then again I might change my mind 100 times.




I am now thinking I will mod my case to fit the 240monsta. I am thinking I will get a full cover block for my 7970. Probably an alphacool unless the heatkiller comes back in stock.

I have some questions about fans. I have been looking at gentle typhoons because they are gentle typhoons. But for half the price I could get yate loons or swiftech helix fans which I like the sound of. I am thinking helix too. What do you guys think I should do on fans?


----------



## Nordic (Nov 19, 2012)

I could fit a 240mm rad in the top if I remove the top motherboard heatsink. Maybe I could replace that heatsink with another type or a water block there.

The heatsink I am talking about is in the bottom of the picture.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 19, 2012)

I could fit this block on there. That plus another rad and fans would be another $100. I think I will avoid that for now and maybe get that eventually. I guess I have an upgrade path.


----------



## Nordic (Dec 28, 2012)

I got the money now. I could of bought the goods a two weeks ago but I wanted to wait till after the holidays.

Anyways. I am deciding I am going to go with the 240mm monsta which by everything I have read is very similar in performance to the 360x45 rads in performance. I will also be getting the Watercool HEATKILLER gpu full cover block.


----------

